# FFXV and Myers Briggs.



## Aeros (Sep 29, 2017)

I think i'm in the right section here... but erm, yeah. *cough* anyway I was wondering what the types n such of the main 4 characters of FFXV are. mostly Gladio, el favouriteo and Dappleganger extrordinair... so far I've narrowed him down to IxTx, because he's an introvert due to him rarely ever talking, and well thinking due to him being abit of a strategist, planning decisions, and well come on. He's the only one I've seen on there read on a daily basis. but yeah, with the rest of his "sections" of personality, and the rest of the gang. whats your opinion, and well your reasons?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

This subforum is for polls.


----------

